# Quick Tip



## rainchick_13 (Aug 9, 2007)

I was building a home darkroom in this spare room we had in our basement. There were no windows and it had a sink so I figured it would be the perfect place. Anyway, when i shut the door it went completely black. I had no idea how I was going to have any clue what I was doing without ruining the film or knocking something over because I am very clumsy as it is already. But i found this light I was able to use that didn't harm the film, and it was just enough so i was able to see what i was doing at the time. It's called a kriana krill light. Of course, I used the red one, for i have no idea what the other colors would do. And at the photo lab I used to go to, to visit my mom at work when I was younger. The light in the darkroom was also red. It has worked very well for me. And i'm hoping it will do the same for you! 

their website is www.kriana.com


----------



## ann (Aug 9, 2007)

you were very lucky to didn't fog your film. 

film needs to be handled in complete darkness.  

printing is done under "safe light"

some folks who do inspection development can use a very dim green light as the film nears the end of the development times.


----------



## JC1220 (Aug 9, 2007)

Are you sure you didn't fog your film? Light and flim are never a good combination.

You can actually use almost any color light for DBI, as long as it is dim, 7w-15w max and 3-4 feet away.  Green is most commonly used as the eye is most sensative to that color.  It is amazing how bright it is once you have been in the dark for 15 mins.


----------



## rainchick_13 (Aug 10, 2007)

yeah i'm sure it didn't fog. The light is far enough that i keep it from the enlarger, I stand between the stick and the unexposed film when i'm pulling it out of the film pack. And it works just fine. It's nice to have a small hand held stick like the krill light to double check my settings on the enlarger with the lights turned out.


----------



## JC1220 (Aug 10, 2007)

What type of "film" are we talking about here?


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 10, 2007)

JC1220 said:


> What type of "film" are we talking about here?



I'm curious now, too


----------



## ann (Aug 11, 2007)

one can use a small cheap pen light to check fstop on the enlarger,etc.

but i am with the others, what film was this that would allow any type of light from beginning to end.


----------



## JC1220 (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm guessing Film = B&W Enlarging Paper in this case.


----------



## rainchick_13 (Aug 14, 2007)

yes, when I'm using the enlarger the light stick(s) can be left on the entire time. The handling of the film itself I do in total darkness, but I keep a light stick right next to my work space so I don't have to walk through the dark to get to the safelight switch. These krill lights are great little tools to have around. I also keep one in my camera bag so when I'm doing time exposures at night I don't mess up my Pictures or my night vision.


----------



## ann (Aug 14, 2007)

ah


----------



## Jus7 A Phas3 (Oct 10, 2007)

yeah, i dont really see how you devloped your film with light. I always have to do it in total darkness and it sucks ha


----------

